# Clicking noise in sleep



## jenna0221

I have recently noticed that when my puppy sleeps a clicking noise comes from his mouth and I can see it moving. Like he is doing something with his tongue. Does anyone else's malt do this? I was just wondering what he is doing. Also he whines an awful lot. Not in his sleep but in general. It seems like every time he is picked up he whines. Is that much whining normal or is something wrong like he is hurting? Why is he doing it so much. Any help would be appreciated...thanks...I hope Im not nagging you guys I have just never had a puppy and dont know what is normal and what isnt. Thanks again!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs

Hmmm that sounds different. I've never heard that one. Bella maked a sound that is like a yipping sound. Its weird it kinda sounds like a faucet dripping.


----------



## Gemma

looks like we have a Sparkey double







yup, he does the clicking and whining a lot. when he is not whining he is clicking


----------



## jenna0221

Im glad its normal! It is weird how they do that little clicking noise I cant even make a noise that comes close to it. It sounds like if you have ever saw a blind person using echolocation the noise they make with their mouth to find out where objects are. weird....


----------



## carrie

both my dogs AND my husband make that noise... it's like they are dreaming about eating...


----------



## Andrea&Luci

> both my dogs AND my husband make that noise... it's like they are dreaming about eating...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


ROFL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eddie's Mama

Eddie makes a lot of different noises in his sleep. He growls, and does this little high pitch bark thing. I actually think its pretty cute


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum

> Hmmm that sounds different. I've never heard that one. Bella maked a sound that is like a yipping sound. Its weird it kinda sounds like a faucet dripping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


I didn't know how to describe it, but you hit the nail right on the head Susan! My 2 both sound like a dripping faucet sometimes ... Dakota does it more, and hers sometimes sound like a great big thick water bubble bursting!


----------



## MalteseJane

I never paid attention but today when he was sleeping on my lap he did that clicking noise too.


----------



## Scoobydoo

Scooby's tummy squishes and pops a lot when he sleeps, I think it's the bicarb he has to take, apart from that both boys are quiet sleepers, more than I can say for their daddy


----------

